# Who takes Speakman 5.0?



## Karatedrifter7 (Jul 27, 2008)

Been thikning about doing this one. formerly I had a different Kenpo, I take Judo now. Want to know how you like it?


----------



## Stormskenpo (Jul 27, 2008)

I do.  I love it.  What would you like to know?

Peace,

Norm


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe this thread is worth reviving.  Who else here on MartialTalk train with Kenpo 5.0?  

I recently joined Speakman's Kenpo 5.0 this month (having been with EPAK since the mid 80's).  Though I've only been to two classes so far, I'm enjoying my return to training again!

- Ceicei


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not officially taking it, but I've reviewed and studied the DVD's. Prior to Kenpo I trainined in Jiu-Jitsu. I like Speakman's take and direction. 

I think he's adhering to the true spirit of Kenpo by attempting to evolve the art to what's prelavent today. 

I don't necessarily agree with all his takes on both the classic and new techniques, but I do think it's a great curriculum and would reccomend it.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 19, 2009)

Considering how well known Jeff Speakman is, I'm kind of surprised there aren't more of his students represented here on MartialTalk.  Perhaps there are more over on KenpoTalk?  It'll be a neat journey for me to see how his system will add to my Kenpo knowledge and training.

- Ceicei


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Speakman 5.0 practictioner here. Just graded to Purple a few weeks ago. Having a real blast. Some of the stuff is different, but it's still EPAK.

Enjoying trying to perfect my neutral bow again!

TCG


----------



## VegasM4 (Jul 8, 2010)

I study under Mr. Speakman at his new World Training Center here in Las Vegas.I started training with him about 2 months ago after previously studying other martial arts over the past 25 years (on and off that is!).Mr. Speakman is a great instructor and a great person and I plan on studying Kenpo 5.0 for a long, long time.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 8, 2010)

Not a practitioner of the system, I can just go by what I've seen and heard Mr. Speakman describe. Based on that, I'm  curious, where did the groundfighting techniques come from? I heard him say that it was NOT BJJ or wrestling. It was looked into by one of his students (Sorry, I don't remember the name) and adapted to Kenpo's philosophies. SO, if it's not wrestling or BJJ what is it?


----------



## MJS (Jul 8, 2010)

Hand Sword said:


> Not a practitioner of the system, I can just go by what I've seen and heard Mr. Speakman describe. Based on that, I'm curious, where did the groundfighting techniques come from? I heard him say that it was NOT BJJ or wrestling. It was looked into by one of his students (Sorry, I don't remember the name) and adapted to Kenpo's philosophies. SO, if it's not wrestling or BJJ what is it?


 
Trevor Sherman was the person who I believe Mr. Speakman was working with to introduce the ground material.  I believe Trevor had a BJJ/MMA background, so while the material may not have been 100% BJJ, I believe thats where it came from.  

I do not believe that Trevor is currently affiliated with Jeffs org anymore.  

To me, I'd say it looks more like BJJ with alot of Kenpo flavor, meaning the idea isn't to roll around looking for subs., but instead to defend the initial attack, and finish with Kenpo flavor.


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Jul 9, 2010)

What I've pieced together from different inputs (actual training in 5.0 + some comments made by Doc and Dave Crouch) tells me there is a heavy BJJ influence, Machado School if I'm not wrong. Think Mr Speakman is personally training under a Machado black-belt.

Cheers


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.jeffspeakman.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=15&Itemid=31

Heres a little bit on Jeffs BJJ instructor Todd Nathanson. If I remember correctly, Jeff said he dropped roughly 30% of Kenpo and is incorporating BJJ to replace it and that Todd lives and teaches in Vegas where Jeff relocated to. BJJ is important to Jeffs evolution.


----------



## VegasM4 (Oct 3, 2010)

VegasM4 said:


> I study under Mr. Speakman at his new World Training Center here in Las Vegas.I started training with him about 2 months ago after previously studying other martial arts over the past 25 years (on and off that is!).Mr. Speakman is a great instructor and a great person and I plan on studying Kenpo 5.0 for a long, long time.


 
Make that going on 5 months now and I received my Yellow Belt from Mr. Speakman back in early September and now I'm working on my Orange Belt material and still loving it.


----------

